# No pics, didn't happen...



## McBryde (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, this is what I was told at least when I joined, so here are a few things I have turned. Please, give critiques, as they help me to increase my skill, and therefor make a better product.

A few bottle stoppers:
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/102_5356.jpg

Elm
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/102_5359.jpg

Oak
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/102_5360.jpg

Pecan
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/102_5362.jpg

Mulberry
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/102_5363.jpg

Oak
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/102_5364.jpg

Oak
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/102_5365.jpg

Mulberry
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/102_5367.jpg

Oak
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/102_5369.jpg
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/bs2.jpg
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/RedMulberryBurl_ChromeSedonaRB002.jpg
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/RedMulberryBurl_ChromeSedonaRB001.jpg

Oak
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/100_5282.jpg
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/Oak3.jpg

Ramon Stump
http://i5.Rule #2/albums/y176/duckslayer1021/1p.jpg

Thanks for looking,

Emerson


----------



## phinds (Jan 25, 2012)

nice turnings !


----------



## McBryde (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm with ya there Joe! Spalty wood is what I look for when i'm cutting wood. There is just a really fine line between beautifully spalted and too rotten to use.

My motto is: Where mold is gold and the fungus is among us I will find great looking wood, LOL.

Emerson


----------



## McBryde (Jan 25, 2012)

No bowls for me. I just have a mini lathe for now.

E


----------



## McBryde (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess I screwed up and put this in the wrong forum spot. Dirty stinking newbs!

E


----------



## JMC (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful work Emerson. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice-Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice stuff. Love the spalting. Great work for sure. Keep it up.


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome Em'!

Nice stuff there!

Funny, I have the same woods in my yard...
Oak, pecan, mulberry...

Neighbor..?:i_dunno:

p


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2012)

The very first pic looks like something from a display case at Baskin Robbins.

LOL!

ICE CREAM!!!


----------



## McBryde (Jan 26, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Welcome Em'!
> 
> Nice stuff there!
> 
> ...



LOL, do we share a yard? I have a huge pile of wood that I cut from in my yard next to my driveway. I'm sure my neighbors in my subdivision LOVE me! They'll get over it though!

E


----------



## CodyS (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------

